# JA means Assessment and documents lost: what happens?



## Beesknees (10 May 2009)

Hi, I have an interview tommorrow set up as I need to change from Jobseeker's Benefit to Jobseeker's Allowance. I received a letter in March asking me to bring documents in, which I did...I was told to bring more in the following day and they took photocopies of them and told me everything was fine. Then at the end of April, I received another letter stating that they had no documents (!) so I went back in and was told that I had been sent to the wrong department originally. I filled in some forms and was told to report for the interview.
The problem is that I had a large envelope containing the bank statements/documents and it has disappeared. I am frantic with worry.
I have everything I need except the bank statements. I can print off mini statements from the ATM tommorrow morning. Do you think that would be enough?....they should still have photocopies from the last time I was in there?
Does anyone have any experience of this interview?...thanks...


----------



## shootingstar (10 May 2009)

*Re: Interview Tommorrow SW-PLEASE HELP!!*

Beesknees i cant really help you with your query but I would like to ask - are SW entitled to request Bank Statements? And does one have to produce same? What are the consequences if you refuse?


----------



## Toto (10 May 2009)

*Re: Interview Tommorrow SW-PLEASE HELP!!*

Beesknees - do not worry. 

Explain what happened as per you post, bring the mini-statements as backup, and take comfort in the fact you will most likely meet a human-being tomorrow.


----------



## summer00 (11 May 2009)

*Re: Interview Tommorrow SW-PLEASE HELP!!*

Does anyone have experience of this interview when changing from JB to JA?  Is it just a standard process?


----------



## Graham_07 (11 May 2009)

*Re: Interview Tommorrow SW-PLEASE HELP!!*

JA is means tested. The SWO will need to assess your claim based on means. So if you have income other than SW then that would be taken into account. Savings above certain levels also have a bearing on the means amount.


----------



## Welfarite (12 May 2009)

*Re: Interview Tommorrow SW-PLEASE HELP!!*



shootingstar said:


> Beesknees i cant really help you with your query but I would like to ask - are SW entitled to request Bank Statements? And does one have to produce same? What are the consequences if you refuse?


 Yes, they are. They need to see bank lodgement/withdrawal patterns in case large amounts of money are moved out to reduce assessments. If you refuse, no JA


----------



## shootingstar (13 May 2009)

... as i thought. Brother was rambling that no one is entitled to access your personal bank statement.


----------

